# UK Newby - 1969 Pontiac GTO 6.6 V8 Auto (judge clone)



## Tee (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi every1, I've just acquired the above car for £5000 which is around $9000 I think, it needs general work around the car, just wanted to know what could this be worth if I restored it, I've seen some on US ebay between $20000 - $40000, is this a realistic price if I restored it and sold it on US ebay? Any help appreciated, cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tee said:


> Hi every1, I've just acquired the above car for £5000 which is around $9000 I think, it needs general work around the car, just wanted to know what could this be worth if I restored it, I've seen some on US ebay between $20000 - $40000, is this a realistic price if I restored it and sold it on US ebay? Any help appreciated, cheers


*I am not sure what a reasonable price of a restored one would bring. IMO because cars like this on Barrett Jackson go for mega bucks, everyone with a collectable thinks they can command that kind of price. Because of those ridiculously high prices cars like yours when restored are going for what I think is too high. 

I wanted and still want a 69 carousel red Judge in the worse way, I have seen them on ebay asking over 100k. NO WAY.... I've seen some in need of work going for 30K. Seen some turn key nice over 50K. Chances are you'll never get the $ out of it what you put into it. 

I purchased my 2005 because it's cheaper than buying at 1969 one.

I suppose if I had one..... I'd sell it for all I could get for it too. As far as what a fair price would be? Dunno.*


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Ert 188 j*



Tee said:


> Hi every1, I've just acquired the above car for £5000 which is around $9000 I think, it needs general work around the car, just wanted to know what could this be worth if I restored it, I've seen some on US ebay between $20000 - $40000, is this a realistic price if I restored it and sold it on US ebay? Any help appreciated, cheers


Tee, 

I have also pm'd you. My name is Carl and I am also based in the uk, 

My dad used to have a 1969 gto in the 1980's which I am really desperate to try and track down. I have recently discovered that it was turned into a judge clone and was sold on eBay recently. Is the reg of your car ERT 188 J? 

Please can you contact me if it is as I'm desperate to find out as much information as I can and I have pictures you may be interested in! 

Many thanks

Carl


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting...........

Keep us posted fella's!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I was stationed near Ipswitch in the 80s and there were some Yank Tanks running around over there and the Brits loved them, except for the size. There is enough interest in Europe and the middle east that I'm sure you could sell it local for more money than you could get here. The Swedish come to Daytona for the Turkey rod run and buy convertibles and ship them home. It is damn expensive to build an American car in Europe, I'm sure members on here could help you get the parts you need, but the shipping will be high.
It would be cool to find out that it was carl's Dad's car.
Keep us posted, we'll do what we can for you.
Oh, POST PICS!!


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

These are some Pictures when my Dad owned the car,

He is always telling me really cool stories about it but briefly he used to work in car design in Ford in Dagenham England. He was really into his Capri's (almost the european mustang of its day) he had a big boy 3L job with this massive black whale tail on the back! It was super cool!

He then went over to work for Volvo Trucks in Gothenburg in Sweden in the late seventys where he met this dude with the 69 gto.. My dad loved his car and he loved my dads Capri so they arranged a straight swap for it.

My dad then had it for a few years completely rebuilding the engine and lots of other parts.

He then came back to the uk, bought a house with my mum and this guy apparently kept knocking on his door asking to buy his car.

he kept turning him away until he proposed to my mum and he sold it to this guy.

Then when my dad was getting the bar ready for the reception for the wedding there was a classic american car show going on in the grounds and he saw it there! 

he said the guy had turned it into the green demon and painted it two tone metallic green.

I have always had the pictures he had of this car when he swapped for it in sweden and cherished them as i thought it was so cool!

I uploaded these pictures on a website yesterday and a dude replyed back almost instantly saying ive seen that car on this webpage!!

1969 Pontiac Tempest, Lemans & GTO

scroll down to the 6th car i think... ERT 188 J

I have managed to get in touch with "Dangerous Bob"

He was a young friend of the guy that bought it off my dad and turned it into the green demon, Apparently he has a friend who had a vette in a similar colour scheme.

It now looks like it has been turned into a judge clone and the image was courtesy of Ebay so i am wondering and hoping that it was tee that bought it or advertised it (if it is the same car, there cant be too many 69 judge clones in the uk)

It says on the road tax information online that it hasnt been taxed since 2003?

i hope that this means it hasnt met its death!

Anyways apologies for the mega long thread, im just interested in sharing my story 

Cheers,

Carl


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't think Tee will get your PM he hasn't been on the site in 5.5 years.


----------



## dodgyrob69 (Jan 18, 2012)

Carl_84 said:


> Tee,
> 
> I have also pm'd you. My name is Carl and I am also based in the uk,
> 
> ...


hi i bought ert 188j off ebay on 6/2/11 ,iam planning on giving it full resto as i am in car trade. would be good to find out history and whot yuo know about it thx robert


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

would not be too hard to spot with that colorful motor....


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

dodgyrob69 said:


> hi i bought ert 188j off ebay on 6/2/11 ,iam planning on giving it full resto as i am in car trade. would be good to find out history and whot yuo know about it thx robert


Robert! 

Wow the powers of the Internet! Im going to email you!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait a minute? So did Carl just find his dads old GTO? This is cool as hell if so. This is what I love about old cars! Congrats dude!


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

OrbitOrange said:


> Wait a minute? So did Carl just find his dads old GTO? This is cool as hell if so. This is what I love about old cars! Congrats dude!


It looks like I might have! It's amazing! I've just pm'd Robert and I'm waiting for his response...

No diss but I have found that with this forum more than others it doesn't seem to notify you of thread updates and is more reliant on you checking it... That's why it took me a couple of weeks to notice his reply... It may be the same situation.. 

I'm eagerly anticipating his reply! What are the chances of finding it! 

I've never seen a 69 in the flesh so it would be awesome for the first one I see to be my dads old one!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Carl_84 said:


> It looks like I might have! It's amazing! I've just pm'd Robert and I'm waiting for his response...
> 
> *No diss but I have found that with this forum more than others it doesn't seem to notify you of thread updates and is more reliant on you checking it... That's why it took me a couple of weeks to notice his reply... It may be the same situation.. *I'm eagerly anticipating his reply! What are the chances of finding it!
> 
> I've never seen a 69 in the flesh so it would be awesome for the first one I see to be my dads old one!


If you click on "Thread Tools" towards the top of this page, then, "Subscribe to this thread", it will give you options on how often you want to recieve an e-mails when someone posts to this thread.

Hopefully, this is the car you've been looking for!


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> If you click on "Thread Tools" towards the top of this page, then, "Subscribe to this thread", it will give you options on how often you want to recieve an e-mails when someone posts to this thread.
> 
> Hopefully, this is the car you've been looking for!


Excellent thank you I am now a subscriber! Thanks for your help..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your welcome......:seeya:


----------



## cieps (Jun 16, 2012)

*Brief early 80s owner*



Carl_84 said:


> Robert!
> 
> Wow the powers of the Internet! Im going to email you!


Hello carl, on browsing the gto forum site i noticed this thread and thought i could put some more links into the cars history chain. I owned the car briefly (already painted and tuned as `Green Demon`) in/around 1982 for approximately 3 months. I purchased it from a small freindly local (to me) garage dealing in select American cars. Although i owned many american cars around this time this one always stands out to me, frighteningly powerfull especially in the wet. I did give it a day out on the strip at York raceway and finally soldn it to a car trader/resprayer from barnsley(i think) i too am interested to see if the car will show up again . Regards


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi cieps,

You must have been the owner after Steve Clark then? He was the guy who purchased it after my dad and turned it into the green demon.

I don't know if I'm allowed to post links to other forums on here but I have tracked it down a bit further and there are some shots of it on another forum... 

If you send me a pm and I'll send you the link.. There is a thread on there that will really interest you lots of pics of it in its judge clone guise!! 

Carl


----------



## cieps (Jun 16, 2012)

*try again.*

Hi Carl, I tried sending you a pm but as yet have not had note of a reply. I wonder if I need to upgrade my membership listing to engage in pm,s. Basically just wanted to receive any info you have on the GTO, and wondered if you would like me to post any photos I have of the car when I had it ? Regards


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

cieps said:


> Hi Carl, I tried sending you a pm but as yet have not had note of a reply. I wonder if I need to upgrade my membership listing to engage in pm,s. Basically just wanted to receive any info you have on the GTO, and wondered if you would like me to post any photos I have of the car when I had it ? Regards


Cieps,

Did you recieve my Email?

Can you PM Me your email address i have a few images i can send you!

I hope your well

Carl


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodgyrob hows the resto going?

I cant lie its been torture now knowng your in possession of my dads old car but now being really really quiet...

Do you have any pics of your progress?

You know where i am if you want to sell it! ha ha

Carl


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

What an absolute pleasure to read this threads progress. Must've been awesome to hear from 2 other owners. This mortal coil we live on isn't that big after all !!!
I'm in Australia and would love nothing more than to find out the history of my 69 GTO. It was imported here in 2011 after being in storage for many years and currently in about a million pieces as I plan on rebuilding this baby to keep for life. Wouldn't mind tracking down the original engine too as mine has a 71 in it but all else is matching. Wouldn't that be a find !!
Good luck Carl. Never know. You may end up owning your dads car again one day


----------



## Carl_84 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Geeza71. 

A quick updade I have most definately found it!..

Poor Rob definately has his work cut out the old girl is looking a little sorry for herself! I still cant believe the powers of the internet and being able to track down not only the car my dad owned 30+ years ago but many past owners. She has certainly got around a bit! hopefully one day I will see her in all her glory!

Thanks to everyone for their help in my search and GOOD LUCK ROB!


----------

